# Concrete Driveway



## FELIS-ITY (Oct 2, 2007)

I am looking someone to put in a concrete driveway for me in Gulf Breeze (midway) Any recommendations would be appreciated ! I need someone who can prepare the driveway (currently gravel), prepare the forms, and finish it once the concrete is poured. Thanks


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *FELIS-ITY (4/8/2009)*I am looking someone to put in a concrete driveway for me in Gulf Breeze (midway) Any recommendations would be appreciated ! I need someone who can prepare the driveway (currently gravel), prepare the forms, and finish it once the concrete is poured. Thanks




I can get you lined out on that, give me a call at your convenience... Feel free to check me out with the gulf breeze chamber of commerce first for a solid reference. Thanks, Drew


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

255-8383


----------



## martinsconstruction (May 27, 2009)

give me a call 393-4360 patrick Martins Construction


----------

